# FYI-Large ground beef recall



## PA Baker (Feb 17, 2005)

Yikes!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wisconsin Firm Recalls Ground Beef Because of Possible Contamination with Hydraulic Fluid 

Recall Release CLASS I RECALL 
FSIS-RC-006-2005 HEALTH RISK: HIGH 

Congressional and Public Affairs
(202) 720-9113; FAX: (202) 690-0460
Steven Cohen

WASHINGTON, Feb. 14, 2005 - Emmpak Foods, Inc., Milwaukee, Wis., establishment, is voluntarily recalling approximately 123,000 pounds of ground beef that may be contaminated with hydraulic fluid, the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Food Safety and Inspection Service announced today. 

Products subject to recall include: 
1-pound packages of "GROUND BEEF, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 73/27." 
1-pound packages of "EXTRA LEAN GROUND BEEF, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 96/4." 
1-pound packages of "LEAN GROUND BEEF, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 93/7." 
1-pound packages of "SIRLOIN GROUND BEEF, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 90/10." 
1-pound packages of "CHUCK GROUND BEEF, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 80/20." 
1-pound packages of "ROUND GROUND BEEF, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 85/15." 
1-pound packages of "FRESH GROUND BEEF FOR CHILI, WITH NATURAL FLAVORINGS, 85/15." 

These products bear sell by dates of 1/31/05, 2/1/05 or 2/2/05. Each package also bears the code, "Est. 20654" inside the USDA mark of inspection. The ground beef was distributed to retail stores in Illinois, Indiana and Wisconsin. 

1-pound packages of "LAURA'S LEAN BEEF, GROUND BEEF, 8% FAT." 
1-pound packages of "LAURA'S LEAN BEEF, GROUND ROUND, 4% FAT." 

These two products bear a sell by date of 2/1/05. Each package also bears the code, "Est. 20654" inside the USDA mark of inspection. These products were distributed to retail stores in Florida, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, North Carolina, Pennsylvania and South Carolina. 

The problem was discovered after FSIS received a consumer complaint. Anyone concerned about an injury from consumption of the products should contact a physician. 

Consumers with questions about the recall should contact company Customer Service Representative Luke Miller at (866) 567-7899. Media with questions about the recall should contact company Director of Communications Mark Klein at (952) 742-6211. 

Consumers with food safety questions can phone the toll-free USDA Meat and Poultry Hotline at 1-888-MPHotline (1-888-674-6854). The hotline is available in English and Spanish and can be reached from l0 a.m. to 4 p.m. (Eastern Time) Monday through Friday. Recorded food safety messages are available 24 hours a day.


----------



## JohnL (Feb 17, 2005)

That's exactly the reason that I only buy fresh "store ground" ground meat. Although I do buy Jimmy Dean sausage pre-ground in a plastic sleeve :roll: 
John.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

Good call, PA! Maybe we can start a Food Safety thread under the 'General Cooking Questions' forum and add to as needed. An idea for the site helpers, perhaps.


----------



## luvs (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks for the heads-up, PA. 
we have burger in the fridge, but i think it's from the butcher.


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks PA for posting this.  This just confirms my habit of grinding my own meat, that way I can control what goes into it.  Does anyone know what natural seasonings and fluids are?????   I always wonder just what all the little white pieces are in the pre-ground meats.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 18, 2005)

Norge, I've run across bone chips in processed meat and there is nothing more disgusting!  :x


----------

